# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  VIRGJINITETI- pelhura qe perfaqeson dinjitetin SHQIPTARE!!!!

## SoinHo

Athua kur?? Kur ??? Kur do ta kuptoje vajza shqiptare qe virgjiniteti eshte vetem nje pelhure biologjike e krijuar nga natyra per tu shpuar? Pse vajza shqiptare mendon se ta humbasesh virgjinitetiun para marteses do te quajne LAVEIRE, pse? Une jetoj ne Prishtine dhe ky eshte realiteti i hidhur me te cilin une perballem por natyrisht se nuk tentoj ta pergjithesoj vajzen shqiptare. Prapseprap, eshte jashtezakonisht i pakuptueshem refuzimi qe vajza shqiptare i ben seksit ne adoleshence...i kuptoj qe shumica prej tyre jane te ndikuara nga familja por megjithate besoj se njeriu duhet ta kete individualitetin e vet dhe te veproj si ai/ajo zdhedh. 

E marrte lumi virgjinitetin!

----------


## Humdinger

> Athua kur?? Kur ??? Kur do ta kuptoje vajza shqiptare qe virgjiniteti eshte vetem nje pelhure biologjike e krijuar nga natyra per tu shpuar? Pse vajza shqiptare mendon se ta humbasesh virgjinitetiun para marteses do te quajne LAVEIRE, pse?


Ore, ne dashke argument, ti duhet ta kesh fjalen per meshkujt qe vejne epitetet, jo per femrat.
Rrezik te refuzoi ndonjera qe po flet me kaq shume zjarr e pasion per subjektin...
Chill!
Kete teme drejtojua shokeve te lagjes.

----------


## DeuS

> E marrte lumi virgjinitetin!


...dhe u derdhte prane oborrit tim ai lumi!

----------


## Punisher

Per mua virgjiniteti si te jete si te mos jete i shpuar :P nuk ka rendesi fare! Femra eshte ajo qe e zgjedh vete se kur do lejoje qe ajo "pelhura" te kthehet ne rrepire...
Besoj se ato femra qe jane te virgjera mendojne me shume per te ardhmen sesa ato qe nuk jane te virgjera. (edhe pse e "ardhmja" eshte e njejte per te dyja rastet)

----------


## StormAngel

Për ça virgjiniteti flisni?
Demode është bë që femra të jetë virgjine...dhe nuk është trupi ai që duhet të jetë virgjin po mendja.
Nejse,e shtjelloni juve më tutje temën!

----------


## Humdinger

Paska mendje virgjine?   :sarkastik:  
Dmth it hasn't been drilled, just yet.
Hajde, hajde me keto shprehjet tuaja, qe shyqyr mesuat te lidhnit 2 fjale, pak rendesi ka ne ekzistojne.

----------


## StormAngel

> Paska mendje virgjine?


Ka
Edhe ti e di mirë që ka.Edhe ndoshta edhe e di se ajo mendje virgjine apo jo virgjine dallon femrat.

----------


## SeXxXy_EDANA_04

> Për ça virgjiniteti flisni?
> Demode është bë që femra të jetë virgjine...dhe nuk është trupi ai që duhet të jetë virgjin po mendja.
> Nejse,e shtjelloni juve më tutje temën!


jame shume dakort me ty.

per mendimin time femra duhet te jete e virgjer deri sa te martohet.
 :Lulja3:

----------


## SoinHo

Une nuk desha ti jap kahje negative kesaj qeshtje. Nje e vertete qe askush nuk mund ta mohoj eshte fakti se vajza shqiptare eshte nder te vetmet ne bote qe merr vigjinen e saj per mburrje personale. Dhe une thjesht nuk kuptoj pse pelhura biologjike duhet marrur per mburje kur natyra e ka bere per tu...(nejse s'me tingllon mire ta permend edhe nje here ate fjale se eshte pak e vrazhde)...eh...un nuk them se vajza posa ti ben 17, 18 apo me shume vjet duhet PATJETER t'a humb virgjinen (sepse disa edhe po deshen nuk ua humb askush) por nuk duhet ekzistuar fiksime me rrenje ne tradite se kinse po t'a humbesh nuk te merr askush (thone gjysherit tane), nuk je e ndershme (thone prinderit tane), dhe je lavire (thone djemte rinj te kohes sone). Une thjesht nuk gjeja mirekuptim me shoqet e klases kur vinim te kjo qeshtje prandaj edhe mendova ta shtroj kete problematike (qe ka bere qe seksualiteti nder shqiptare te jete nje qeshtje me polemika ) ketu me JU te shqiptare te dashur. Ju qe ndodheni jasht atdheut keni pikpamje tjera dhe mund te qeshni me kete qe une them por shpresoj se do te keni miresine dhe te kontriboni ne kete diskutim.
Mire fola mjaft...me falni!

Sido qe te jete dua te ua beje kete pytje me sinqeritet: A ka kush ne Shqiptari qe mund t'a mohoj mentalitetin tone te vyshkur qe thote se vajza jo virgjine ne shtratin e burrit nuk eshte e ndershme, etj. etj.?? JU lutem a eshte keshtu apo jo?? Une e dije se ka shummeee vajza shqiptare te moderuara qe mendojne evriopiance e amerikance dhe qe nuk e marrin virgjinitetin si mburrje personale, dhe natyrisht une i mbroje dhe i pershendes te gjitha kudo qe ndodhen (mos kaloni tek prostitutat ju lutem, ajo eshte dicka tjeter, ne po flasim per seks te shendoshe). Ndersa vajzave qe virgjinitetin e marrin per mburje personale i them se duhet pavaresohen nga mentaliteti i mykur i familjes dhe i rrethit.

----------


## StormAngel

Ky libër ka dy fleta përherë.
Ajo se si femra e vlerëson apo nuk e vlerëson virgjinitetin e vet,dhe ajo se si ne si mashkuj e vlerësojmë virgjinitetin apo mos virgjinitetin tek një femë.
Mendoj,stereotipe nëse ke,mbaji nga të dyja anët.
Pse tek e fundit femra mos jetë virgjine(deri në martesë)?
Do bëhemi amerikan e europian,mirëpo aty ku duhet.

----------


## SoinHo

> Ky libër ka dy fleta përherë.
> Ajo se si femra e vlerëson apo nuk e vlerëson virgjinitetin e vet,dhe ajo se si ne si mashkuj e vlerësojmë virgjinitetin apo mos virgjinitetin tek një femë.
> Mendoj,stereotipe nëse ke,mbaji nga të dyja anët.
> Pse tek e fundit femra mos jetë virgjine(deri në martesë)?
> Do bëhemi amerikan e europian,mirëpo aty ku duhet.


Eshte e vertete qe vajza mund te zgjedhe! Per mua ato mos t'a humbin gjersa te vdesin. Le te vdesin te virgjera. Por une them se thjesht nuk duhet te kene barriera tradicionale qe i ndalojne ato t'e perjetojne kenaqesite qe ua ka ofruar natyra. Per me teper, mendoj se kjo fjalia yte e fundit eshte jo me vend. Mire thua se ne duhet te behemi amerikan e europian aty ku duhet por kjo nuk ka vend nese i referohesh qeshtjes ne diskutim. Virgjiniteti vlen per te gjithe dhe eshte diqka universale- te njejtat parime mbi te vlejne ne cdo vend ne bote, ndersa tjeter eshte se si keto vende i perceptojne dhe i ndryshojne keto parime. Cfare ka nje vajze amerikane me shume se ajo shqiptare? Qe te dyja kane te njejtat veti fizike dhe qe te dyja jan te ekspozuara kundrejt botes mashkullore ne te njejten mase. Problemi qendron se sa shume deshiron (apo edhe i imponohet) njera apo tjetra t'i qaset dhe ta shfrytezoje ate bote.

----------


## StormAngel

Ti mendon se virgjiniteti është e vetmja barierë klasike tek shoqëria shqiptare? nqs mendon kështu ta them që e ke gabim
e thjeshtë sa që nuk shkon,femra që ka bariera nuk e din se pse ta mbron apo mos e mbron virgjinitetin e saj,vise versa femra pa bariera të përparshme është shumë më e njohur dhe më e vetëdijshme për këtë punë

----------


## LeNNoN

> Athua kur?? Kur ??? Kur do ta kuptoje vajza shqiptare qe virgjiniteti eshte vetem nje pelhure biologjike e krijuar nga natyra per tu shpuar? Pse vajza shqiptare mendon se ta humbasesh virgjinitetiun para marteses do te quajne LAVEIRE, pse? Une jetoj ne Prishtine dhe ky eshte realiteti i hidhur me te cilin une perballem por natyrisht se nuk tentoj ta pergjithesoj vajzen shqiptare. Prapseprap, eshte jashtezakonisht i pakuptueshem refuzimi qe vajza shqiptare i ben seksit ne adoleshence...i kuptoj qe shumica prej tyre jane te ndikuara nga familja por megjithate besoj se njeriu duhet ta kete individualitetin e vet dhe te veproj si ai/ajo zdhedh. 
> 
> E marrte lumi virgjinitetin!



LoooL
i ke ra pikes o SoinHo...
shumica e femrave shqiptare e kan per turp me bo i gjo te till.....
po ka ene nga ato te tjerat qe jan si dreqi  :buzeqeshje: 
ndikimi me i madh i kti rasti esht familja ....mendoj un 


LeNNoN  !

----------


## MiLaNiStE

SoinHo sic e tha ene nji mo perpara si me shum vrull ene me nerva e ke mor relax cuno mer frym. sa per temen ste takon ty te diskutosh nqf do femra e ma nqf se doo iku ajo pun. pak ngelet ne duart e tua kshuqe mlidh menjen. iku koha kur kishte te bonte me shtet e me familje. meno si do i vlersosh femrat jo nga virgjiniteti po ka trrut e gjona te tjera se i paske mor icik si mrapsh gjonat. 

shnet

----------


## princesa2005x

un mendoj qe vergjiniteti eshte nje hiq gje,edhe eshte shum prapambetuei nese pytet femra se a eshte e virgjer apo jo se kto gjera dhe kto pytje jan shum demode,dhe ne duhet ti shikojm do gjera tjera e sa i perket vergjiritetit aj eshte nje problem personal i nje femre qe mashkulluit as qe duhet ti interesoj.

----------


## StormAngel

> un mendoj qe vergjiniteti eshte nje hiq gje,edhe eshte shum prapambetuei nese pytet femra se a eshte e virgjer apo jo se kto gjera dhe kto pytje jan shum demode,dhe ne duhet ti shikojm do gjera tjera e sa i perket vergjiritetit aj eshte nje problem personal i nje femre qe mashkulluit as qe duhet ti interesoj.


Normal që po.
Edhe kur djali i thotë femrës që është gej,ajo duhet ta kuptoj se është problem personal i mashkullit dhe femrës as që duhet t`i interesoj.

P.S: Ku o ai smajli ku vritet me kokë në mur? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Well ... eshte ceshte virgjiniteti tek nje femer
... secili e shikon me nje kendveshtrim te ndryshem, keshtu qe
eshte e kot ta bisedojme. 





> besoj se njeriu duhet ta kete individualitetin e vet dhe te veproj si ai/ajo zdhedh.


Me pak fjale eshte e drejta.. e cdo femre te bej cfare te doj
me dicka qe i perket vetem asaj.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Për ça virgjiniteti flisni?
> Demode është bë që femra të jetë virgjine...dhe nuk është trupi ai që duhet të jetë virgjin po mendja.
> Nejse,e shtjelloni juve më tutje temën!


Ne radhe te pare , nuk quhet virgjiniteti por Virgjeria..!
Me kujtove nje ligj qe nxori Bill Clinton para disa vitesh ku i jepte shperblim 5.000 dollar cdo femre qe shkonte e virgjer deri ne martese...!
Tashi e kuptoj se sa demode ka qene ai dhe administrata amerikane e asaj kohe qe po mundohte te frenonte degradimin e brezit te ri me stimulime te tilla.. :shkelje syri: 
Virgjeria eshte me shume koncept psikologjik se sa biologjik apo fizik sic i pelqen ta quajne disa ketu !
Cipa e virgjerise mund te cahet aksidentalisht...( ku di un...duke ecur shume ne biciklete  :ngerdheshje: ) apo mund te cahet nga nderhyrja seksuale ..fjala vjen e ndonje ushtari zezak..lol ( ndryshon pak si koncept..don't u think ?lol)
Tashi ju qe jeni per konceptet anti-virgjerore (lol) do doja tjua beja nje pyetje...: Si ju pelqen qe ta keni te dashuren apo nusen , te vigjer ( qe s'ka pase mardhenie seksuale me asnjeri deri ne ate moment ) apo te eksploruar ne te gjitha vrimat.. ( excuse my french lol)
Nuk paragjykoj femrat e pa-virgjera dhe as ato te virgjera pasi kjo nuk e ben tjetren domosdoshmerisht me te mire apo me te keqe , por mos i gruponi te virgjerat ne demode dhe jo te virgjerat ne ragazza alla moda pasi ashtu ju intereson dhe se ne ne ate pozicion jeni !
Mundohuni te flisni realitetin dhe jo ate qe ju leverdis per momentin dhe situaten ku ndodheni !
Humbja e virgjerise se nje femre ne nje moshe relativisht te re ( adoleshente ) eshte nje minus per karakterin e saj qe ka ngjasa qe te rritet me kalimin e viteve !
Mbasi te arrije nje fare pjekjeje , ku te dije te gjykoje , te dije se cfare kerkon nga vetja dhe te tjeret , atehere s'ka pse ta mbaje si relike por t'ja dhuroje atij per te cilin i rrah zemra !

----------


## Rebele

Femra duhet te zgjedhi nese do te qendroje e virgjer deri ne martese, pa u imponuar.

----------


## StormAngel

> Ne radhe te pare , nuk quhet virgjiniteti por Virgjeria..!
> Me kujtove nje ligj qe nxori Bill Clinton para disa vitesh ku i jepte shperblim 5.000 dollar cdo femre qe shkonte e virgjer deri ne martese...!
> Tashi e kuptoj se sa demode ka qene ai dhe administrata amerikane e asaj kohe qe po mundohte te frenonte degradimin e brezit te ri me stimulime te tilla..
> Virgjeria eshte me shume koncept psikologjik se sa biologjik apo fizik sic i pelqen ta quajne disa ketu !


Kthehe nga ta kthejsh,për një punë flasim e ajo është:
" Never risk what you can't afford to loose...! "   :pa dhembe:

----------

